# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  مهندس شویم یاپزشک؟؟؟؟؟

## mohammad1397

قابل توجه اونایی که سنگ ریاضی به سینه میزنن لینک مهندس شویم یا پزشک؟

----------


## Hellish

تو این مملکت هر چی پوله یا دست رئیس روئسا و گنده منده هاست یا دست پزشکا و دندون پزشکا...

بقیه هم اون گوشه موشه ها یه جوری زندگیشونو میچرخونن :\

----------


## Alireza MBD

این آقا یکم چاخان اومده.اولا زیست کلا سختره.دوما کی روزانه با لیسانسه ی دندون می تونه دو سه ملیون در بیاره؟سوما خودشون ماهانه 4 ملیون در میارن کمه؟؟؟جز قسر بالای جامعه هستند.بعدش حساسیت کدوم شغل بیشتره؟درصد بیکاری کدوم کمتره؟؟؟

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> مهندس شویم یا پزشک؟


مهندس شدن اسونه دکتر شدن سخت کنکور پزشکی فقط سه درصدشون پزشک میشن ظرفیت پذیرش هر ساله محدود در نتیجه همیشه براش کار هست برای پسرا ها خدمت نداره تو طرحش اگه خدمت نداشته باشی ده میلیون بهت میدن مناطق محروم
کنکور ریاضی همه میشن مهندس دولتی ازاد پیام نور علمی کاربردی غیر انتفاعی
ایرانه کشوری صنعتی نیست اینده شغلیت مشخص نیست

----------


## -AMiN-

سواله یه کم چرته ببخشیدا تو هم مث من فک کنم با دیپ ریاضی داری تجربی میخونی ! پ مث همیم
ولی بهتره بگی مهندس (برق-کامپیوتر-مکانیک-صنایع کلا تاپ ها) شریف یا کلا دانشگاه های 1 2 3 کشور بشیم یا پزشک؟!
مهندسی و دانشگاه غیر انتفاعی قل قل تپه هم میده هیچ وقت نمیشه پزشکی و مهندسی و با هم مقایسه کرد 
یه مهندس فارغ التحصیل شریف که اکثرا از ایران میرن اگه عقلشون کار کنه [!] که از ایران میره درامد خیلی بالایی خواهد داشت از یه پزشک تو ایران شاید بیشتر !
اگه میتونین شریف قبول شید و از ایران برین بسم الله اگه نه هم که اینده ت رو هوا عه !
یه مهندس پفکی دیدم یا پارتی و گرفتن پروژه اندازه یه پزشک عمومی یا چند برابر درامد داشته !
فقط اینو بدون مهندسی رو هواست اگه دانشگاه تاپ نری ! یعنی 98% احتمال درامد زیر 1.5 میل !
من خودم عاشق برنامه نویسی ام (به رشته های تجربی هم علاقه دارم ب سه رشته، به پرستاری و و و ) ولی علاقه تنها نون شبت نمیشه !
اینایی که میگن فقط علاقه صداشون از جای گرم در میاد !
یا پدر و مادر پولدار یا پارتی یا اینکه سهمیه دارن و اگه برن تو اداره راحت پست و مقام میگیرن 
خیلی پر حرفی کردم خواستم همه چیز و روشن کنم واست  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## dr.shaghayegh

بستگی به خودت داره ....
اگه دنبال پول هست قطعا پزشکی ولی اگه به پول اهمیت نمیدی برو دنبال علاقه ات

----------


## After4Ever

عین حقیقت رو نوشته

----------


## After4Ever

باید مملکت به جایی برسونیم تا التماس نکنند بچه زیاد کنید بگن تو رو خدا بیاید وزارت علوم هم درس بخونید اینقدر پشت کنکور وزارت بهداشت نمونید

----------


## ammir

چقدر آدم ناراحت میشه وقتی می خونه اگر دنبال پولی برو پزشکی و دندون و دارو...
اما نمی دونن اگر می خوای به پول برسی از پزشکی باید عاشقش باشی تا بتونی دووم بیاری 
تا بتونی وارد تخصص شی تا بتونی ۴۸ ساعت بیدار بمونی ...

----------


## ShahabM

*یادداشت دریافتی-* رضا احمدیان؛ فارغ التحصیل رشته کارشناسی ارشد مهندسی برق هستم یادم است در زمانی که دانش آموز بودیم اگر از ما می‌پرسیدند می‌خواهید چکاره شوید در جواب فوراً می‌گفتیم دکتر یا مهندس. 

دوست صمیمیی داشتم که در تمام مراحل دبیرستان با هم بودیم و با هم یک رقابت سالم درسی داشتیم و هر دو دیپلم ریاضی و فیزیک گرفتیم من عاشق رشته مهندسی بودم و دوستم بنا به تشویق خانواده‌اش در کنکور تجربی شرکت کرد. 

سال اول هردو در دانشگاه دلخواهمان در تهران قبول نشدیم من به رشته مهندسی برق در یکی از دانشگاه‌های تهران علاقه داشتم و دوستم نیز مایل بود در تهران دندانپزشکی بخواند. یک سال وقت داشتیم با هم در منزل و کتابخانه دروس عمومی ‌مشترک و ریاضی و... را با هم کار می‌کردیم و دوستم همزمان کلاس‌های خصوصی زیست شناسی نیز می‌رفت. 

خوشبختانه سال بعد هر دو به آرزویمان رسیدیم من در یکی از دانشگاه‌های دولتی تهران در رشته مهندسی برق قبول شدم ولی دوستم در یکی از شهرستان‌ها در رشته دندانپزشکی در دانشگاه آزاد قبول شد و چون هنوز خدمت مقدس سربازی نرفته بود ناچاراً برای ادامه تحصیل با کمک والدینش با پرداخت شهریه به شهرستان جهت ادامه تحصیل در رشته دندانپزشکی رفت.

در طول دوران تحصیل همیشه با هم در ارتباط بودیم دوستم خودش بارها اذعان داشت که خواندن درس دندانپزشکی بسیار راحت‌تر از مهندسی برق است و بیشتر کارش عملی است و به راحتی واحدهایش را پاس می‌کند. و صادقانه اعتراف می‌کرد که رشته مهندسی برق مشکلتر از دندانپزشکی است.

بگذریم سرتان را درد نیاورم اکنون دوازده سال از آن زمان گذشته و دوستم داری مطب دندانپزشکی است و من هم با مدرک کارشناسی ارشد برق در یک شرکت خصوصی کار می‌کنم.

شاید باور نکنید درآمد من به زور ماهیانه با کلی تلاش در بهترین حالت بین سه تا چهار ملیون تومان است ولی دوستم روزانه حداقل دو تا سه ملیون تومان درآمد دارد. 

من برایش آرزوی موفقیت می‌کنم چون دوست عزیز و صمیمیم است و این نوشته از روی حسادت نیست بلکه خواسته‌ام درد دلی با مسئولین داشته باشم.

باور کنید من در تأمین خرج و مخارج زندگی خودم و همسرم با داشتن دو فرزند کوچک واقعا درمانده شده‌ام ولی دوستم بهترین امکانات زندگی را برای همسر و فرزندش فراهم کرده است.

اکنون سوالم از مسئولین محترم این است که چرا اینقدر رشته های مهندسی در مملکت کم اهمیت شده‌اند من هر بار باید جلوی زن و فرزندانم شرمنده باشم ولی دوستم بتواند بهترین زندگی را داشته باشد واقعاً چرا باید اینقدر تفاوت درآمد میان رشته‌های مهندسی با رشته های پزشکی یا دندانپزشکی باشد.

دوستم که خانواده آگاهی داشت مسیر و سطح زندگیش عوض شد که کلاً قابل قیاس منطقی با من نیست ولی من با کلی زحمت و مرارت باید درآمدم اینگونه باشد من با تعدادی از دوستانم که در خارج از کشور در کار مهندسی هستند صحبت کرده‌ام آنها می‌گویند حتی اگر بهترین متخصص در رشته پزشکی باشی تفاوت درآمدت با مهندسین همسطح اینقدر بارز نیست.

حالا من که بین سه تا چهار ملیون تومان شکر خدا درآمد ماهیانه دارم حال آن دبیر محترم با مدرک کارشناسی ارشد با دریافتی ماهانه حداکثر دو میلیون تومان چکار کند که درآمد یک ماهش برابر درآمد یکروز یک دندانپزشک است.

مسئولان محترم خواهش می‌کنم چاره‌ای برای این اختلاف فاحش بیابید شما مسئولید و باید در پیشگاه باری تعالی پاسخگوی امثال ما باشید. 

چرا در ایران میان تحصیلکرده‌های متخصص پزشکی یا دندانپزشکی با ما مهندسین و سایر اقشار تحصیلکرده باید اینقدر تفاوت درآمد باشد واقعاً این اختلاف فاحش چه منطقی دارد و دلیلش چیست؟

در خاتمه مخاطبم با عزیزان رشته فنی و مهندسی است عزیزان از تجربه من پند گیرید اگر واقعاً دنبال زندگی راحت برای خود و همسر آینده‌تان هستید و در صورت علاقه حتما در رشته‌های پزشکی یا دندانپزشکی ادامه تحصیل دهید تا مثل ما شرمنده زن و فرزندانتان نباشید.

.
.
.


*واقعا چرا؟؟!! چرا باید استعداد بچه های این کشور اینطوری تلف بشه؟* :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (31):

----------


## DR.MAM

*ینی واقعا واسه آدمی که بخواد بخاطر پول بره پزشکی متاسفم...پزشکی عشق میخواد فقط...همینو بس*

----------


## ShahabM

> *ینی واقعا واسه آدمی که بخواد بخاطر پول بره پزشکی متاسفم...پزشکی عشق میخواد فقط...همینو بس*


جهت اطلاعتون باید عرض کنم الآن 90 درصد کسایی که پزشکی رو انتخاب میکنن برای پوله!! در صورتی که اگه ازشون بپرسی چرا اومدی پزشکی جواب میده به خاطر علاقه!! 
دیگه بالاتر از رتبه 1 تجربی امسال نیست که! بنده خدا گفت به خاطر علاقه ام اومدم اما اگه علاقه داشت الآن سال چهارم پزشکی بود نه اینکه دانشجوی انصرافی برق باشه.

سوء تفاهم نشه اما خیلی از اعضای همین انجمن هم صرفا به خاطر پول و اجتماع پزشکی رو انتخاب کردن نه عشق و علاقه. (البته کسانی هم هستند که واقعا عاشق پزشکی اند بحث اونها جداست)

----------


## After4Ever

*نگید متاسفم ...خیلیا بعد از تشکیل خونواده و رفتن زیر باره خرج و مخارج فهمیدن که اصلا با علاقه شکم خونوادشون رو نمی تونند سیر کنند*

----------


## Fatemehhhh

مگه کسی هست که بخاطر پول نره ؟!!!!!!!!!! 
فکر کنم یک در میلیون باشه !!!!!!!!!

----------


## DR.MAM

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Fatemehhhh


مگه کسی هست که بخاطر پول نره ؟!!!!!!!!!! 
فکر کنم یک در میلیون باشه !!!!!!!!!


به خدای احدو واحد قسم میخورم که هدفم از پزشکی پول نیست...*

----------


## mpaarshin

کسایی که دنبال پولن معمولا میرن دندونپزشکی البته اینم بگم تو خود آمریکا درامد جراح از بقیه مشاغل به مراتب بیشتره و یه مورد دیگه اینکه تفاوت این درامد به خیلی چیزا بستگی داره یکی نظام اموزشی یکی تربیت خانواده ها و وضعیت اقتصادی ریشه های عمیقی داره
تو خارج از ایران هم خیلی اینجور بحثا نیست هرکی هر رشته ای میخواد میره و انقدر راجع بهش فکر نمیکنن

----------


## Fatemehhhh

> *
> 
> به خدای احدو واحد قسم میخورم که هدفم از پزشکی پول نیست...*


باشه دوست عزیز ! 
شما جزو اون یک در میلیون  :Yahoo (3):  
به قول دوستمون حتما نفستون از جای گرم بلند میشه  :Yahoo (3):  
من پیش ریاضیم
توی کلاس ما ، دو نفر از بچه ها دارن غیر حضوری هنرستان میخونن که کنکور هنر بدن ! این دو نفر سر کلاسای اختصاصی کلا نیستن و فقط کلاسای عمومی رو میشینن ! 
این دو نفر پولشون از پارو بالا میره ( ان شاء الله خدا بیشتر بهشون بده من کلا میگم ) اونوقت یکی از دبیرای ما اومده میگه به نظر من این دو نفر کار درستی میکنن که میرن دنبال علاقه شون !!!! 
منم اگه جای اونا بودم ، میرفتم علاقمو دنبال میکردم ! میرفتم ادبیات میخوندم ! اما چون خودم باید آینده خودمو تامین کنم اومدم رشته ی ریاضی و حالا هم هر روز تنم میلرزه که نکنه تاوون گوش نکردن به حرف بابامو بخورم که نرفتم رشته انسانی و بیکار بمونم ... 
میون این هم دلهره و همهمه ، فقط میتونم تلاشمو بکنم و به خدا توکل کنم ...
امیدوارم حداقل شما ، یه دکتر حاذق و خوب بشید  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Alireza MBD

یه چیز می گم ناراحت نشید.خیلی ساده لوحانه دارید به مسیءله نگاه می کنید.طرف خودس گفته 4 ملیون 
!!! درآمد دارم و دارم کار می کنم اونوقت شما میگید ریاضی بده.من که نمی فهمم

----------


## E.M10

> جهت اطلاعتون باید عرض کنم الآن 90 درصد کسایی که پزشکی رو انتخاب میکنن برای پوله!! در صورتی که اگه ازشون بپرسی چرا اومدی پزشکی جواب میده به خاطر علاقه!! 
> دیگه بالاتر از رتبه 1 تجربی امسال نیست که! بنده خدا گفت به خاطر علاقه ام اومدم اما اگه علاقه داشت الآن سال چهارم پزشکی بود نه اینکه دانشجوی انصرافی برق باشه.
> 
> سوء تفاهم نشه اما خیلی از اعضای همین انجمن هم صرفا به خاطر پول و اجتماع پزشکی رو انتخاب کردن نه عشق و علاقه. (البته کسانی هم هستند که واقعا عاشق پزشکی اند بحث اونها جداست)


چون ازابتدادرمدرسه مشغول درس بودیم
و هیچ چیز از کارای اقتصادی نمی دانیم و تواون درسای مزخرف هیچ چیز که در زندگی روزمره بدردمان بخورد یادمان ندادن دنیای ما فقط درس است و در این برهه هم که رشته های پزشکی مناسب ترین گزینه هستند به همین مناسبت پیش به سوی کنکور تجربی!
تو ایران حرف اولو آخر رو دلال ها میزنند پولی که پزشکان بعد از سال ها سختی بدست می آورند دلالان در اوج جوانی و به راحتی بدست می آورند! این ها افسانه نیست با چشم می بینم.

----------


## elL

میدونین به نظر من جامعه کاری کرده که ادما بخاطر پول برن پزشکی این یعنی برابری نیس تو جامعه البته نمیشه ندیده و نشناخته بگیم همه اینطورین خیلیا جونشون میره واسه پزشکی

----------


## DR.MAM

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Fatemehhhh


باشه دوست عزیز ! 
شما جزو اون یک در میلیون  
به قول دوستمون حتما نفستون از جای گرم بلند میشه  
من پیش ریاضیم
توی کلاس ما ، دو نفر از بچه ها دارن غیر حضوری هنرستان میخونن که کنکور هنر بدن ! این دو نفر سر کلاسای اختصاصی کلا نیستن و فقط کلاسای عمومی رو میشینن ! 
این دو نفر پولشون از پارو بالا میره ( ان شاء الله خدا بیشتر بهشون بده من کلا میگم ) اونوقت یکی از دبیرای ما اومده میگه به نظر من این دو نفر کار درستی میکنن که میرن دنبال علاقه شون !!!! 
منم اگه جای اونا بودم ، میرفتم علاقمو دنبال میکردم ! میرفتم ادبیات میخوندم ! اما چون خودم باید آینده خودمو تامین کنم اومدم رشته ی ریاضی و حالا هم هر روز تنم میلرزه که نکنه تاوون گوش نکردن به حرف بابامو بخورم که نرفتم رشته انسانی و بیکار بمونم ... 
میون این هم دلهره و همهمه ، فقط میتونم تلاشمو بکنم و به خدا توکل کنم ...
امیدوارم حداقل شما ، یه دکتر حاذق و خوب بشید 


من منظور شما رو فهمیدم...نه بخدا وضعیت مالی خونواده ما متوسطه،مثه همه مثه شما...

ممنون..سلامت باشین...ایشالا شمام یه مهندس موفقی بشین و باعث افتخار مملکت*

----------


## Isabella

ریاضی از مهندسی اشباع شده. 
ایران از مهندسی اشباع شده.
حجم دانشجو زیاده ولی کار مرتبط با رشته ی تحصیل شده، به نسبت کمه. (به  چشم دیدم مهندس عمرانی رو که الآن کارمند یه شرکت معمولیه و همینطور مهندس معماری رو که توی کار فروش و نمایندگی ماشینه  :Yahoo (21): )

رشته های ریاضی راحت تر وارد داشنگاه میشن ولی خیلی سخت تر مشغول به کار
و برعکس این قضیه توی تجربی اتفاق میفته. به سختی درس میخونن تا وارد یه رشته بشن و بعد به راحتی جذب کار میشن (معمولا...!)

به علاوه...
چند تا از رشته های تجربی رو میشه بدون کنکور وارد دانشگاه آزاد شد و ثبت نام کرد؟! من که به شخصه فقط هوشبری رو شنیدم که اونم با مخالفت عظیم داشنجوهای پیراپزشکی و جامعه ی پزشکی، مواجه شد. (که البته نمیدونم به جایی رسید یا نه، اگه کسی رشته ی دیگه ای از بدون کنکور های تجربی میدونه لطفا اعلام کنه با تشکر  :Yahoo (4): )
در حالی که امسال یکی از دوستان من که کنکور تجربی داده بود، موفق به قبولی توی رشته های دلخواهش نشد و خیلی راحت و به سهولت وارد رشته ی بدون کنکور معماری آزاد شد.
و خیلی شیک الآن بهشون پیشوند خانوم مهندس دادن (که کسی هم شک نکنه  :Yahoo (4): )

شاید اگر قبولی توی مهندسی های خوب یکم محدودتر و سخت تر بشه، اوضاع بهتری رو برای جامعه مهندسی شاهد باشیم.  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Fatemehhhh

> *
> من منظور شما رو فهمیدم...نه بخدا وضعیت مالی خونواده ما متوسطه،مثه همه مثه شما...
> 
> ممنون..سلامت باشین...ایشالا شمام یه مهندس موفقی بشین و باعث افتخار مملکت*


من هم منظور شما رو درک کردم  :Yahoo (1):  
محبت دارید شما هم همینطور  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## tavakoli

100 درصد پزشکی معلم دیفرانسیلمون پسرش رتبه 400 و خورده ای شد میگفت هرچی بهش میگفتم برو تجربی نمیفهمه دیگه حالا رفته کاریش نمیشه کرد گفت شما ها تو ریاضی فرقتون اینه شما درس میخونین به امیده این که در اینده شاید یه اتفاق خاصی بیوفته برین سرکار واقعا دیگه ریاضی کشش نداره

----------


## va6hid

شما میتونی دلالی کنی که سودش از پزشکی و مهندسی بیشتره و نیازی به درس و دانشگاه هم نداره : |

----------


## Fatemehhhh

> شما میتونی دلالی کنی که سودش از پزشکی و مهندسی بیشتره و نیازی به درس و دانشگاه هم نداره : |


با تشکر از پیشنهاد خوبتون 
اون دنیا جواب مردم رو شما میدید ؟!!!‌ 
:d

----------


## sis413

این که مهندسا بیکارمیمونن جز تعداداندکی که پارتی دارن و آخرش باید برن یه کار پیداکنن که ربطی به تحصیلاتشون نداره توش حرفی نیست ولی ازطرفیم مگه هرسال چن تا ورودی رشته های تاپ تجربی میگیرن؟(البته داروسازیم داره کم کم اشباع میشه تو شهر فسقلی ما5-6تا داروخونه هست)اگه همه بخان برن پزشکی و دندون که نمیشه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## hosen

*منم میخوام پزشکی بخونم، بخاطر عشق و علاقه و صدالبته برای خدمت به مردم عزیز و میهن دوست کشورم جمهوری اسلامی ایران*  :Yahoo (40):

----------


## fafa.Mmr

مهم نیست چه رشته ای میخونین مهم اینه علاوه بر حقوق خوب به فکر خدمت باشین ! نه پارتی بازی الان اینجا میگین هرچی پوله و شغله برای آقازاده هاست ....جوری باشید نسل بعد شماهارو همدست اقازاده ها معرفی نکنه

----------


## dr.mamad_97

*اگه واقعا به علم و دونستن علاقه هستش باید بچه ها کنکور بدن برن دانشگاه... رشتش فرق نداره... من واقعا به این موضوع رسیدم که اگه کسی تو کارش بهترین باشه همیشه واسش یه کاری هست...

اگه کسی هم پول دوس داره... خب شغل ازاد خیلی بهتره... به خدا انبار داری رو میشناسم که ماهی 17 میلیون درامد داره :/  خیلی هم بعید بود که طرف حتی دیپلم داشته باشه چون چند هفته پیش بود که دیدمش...*

----------


## new boy

اینایی که جامعه شناسی میخونن دیگه باید برن بمیرن :/

----------


## ata.beheshti

اگر مهندسی بشوی و پارتی و کار داشته باشی پزشک که سهل است بابای پزشک هم نمیتواند پولی که تو در میاوری را دربیاورد...اما اگر هفت جدو آبادت اصلا ارتباطی به رشته ای که میخانی نداششته باشند..میروی لیسانس را میگیری بعد میروی ببینی ایا کاری هست میبینی نخیررر فوق لیسانس هم کار ندارد چه برسد به تو (قضیه دکترا کاملا فرق میکند..دمشان گرم!)
بعد گریه کنان میایی به طرف خانه چندی فحش میدهی به آن و اون..بعد میروی برگه انصراف را میذاری روی میز دانشگاه..بعد هم که میروی دنبال کنکور تجربی...تمام😎💗

----------


## ShahabM

> اگر مهندسی بشوی و پارتی و کار داشته باشی پزشک که سهل است بابای پزشک هم نمیتواند پولی که تو در میاوری را دربیاورد...اما اگر هفت جدو آبادت اصلا ارتباطی به رشته ای که میخانی نداششته باشند..میروی لیسانس را میگیری بعد میروی ببینی ایا کاری هست میبینی نخیررر فوق لیسانس هم کار ندارد چه برسد به تو (قضیه دکترا کاملا فرق میکند..دمشان گرم!)
> بعد گریه کنان میایی به طرف خانه چندی فحش میدهی به آن و اون..بعد میروی برگه انصراف را میذاری روی میز دانشگاه..بعد هم که میروی دنبال کنکور تجربی...تمام���������  ��


عجب سناریوی جالبی خخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## ShahabM

> اینایی که جامعه شناسی میخونن دیگه باید برن بمیرن :/


اگه جامعه شناسی میخونی برو از این کشور. اینجا نمون تلف میشی به خدا.

درستو بخون و برو.

----------


## new boy

> اگه جامعه شناسی میخونی برو از این کشور. اینجا نمون تلف میشی به خدا.
> 
> درستو بخون و برو.


نه .. چون اوضاع رو دیدم نرفتم سراغش ...

واقعیتش اینه جامعه شناسی رو برای اصلاح فرهنگ کشور خودمون هس که دوس دارم .. اگر بخواد ادم بره اونور .. که فایه نداره

----------


## va6hid

> با تشکر از پیشنهاد خوبتون  اون دنیا جواب مردم رو شما میدید ؟!!!‌  :d


  ارع : | d

----------


## mohammad1397

> اگر مهندسی بشوی و پارتی و کار داشته باشی پزشک که سهل است بابای پزشک هم نمیتواند پولی که تو در میاوری را دربیاورد...اما اگر هفت جدو آبادت اصلا ارتباطی به رشته ای که میخانی نداششته باشند..میروی لیسانس را میگیری بعد میروی ببینی ایا کاری هست میبینی نخیررر فوق لیسانس هم کار ندارد چه برسد به تو (قضیه دکترا کاملا فرق میکند..دمشان گرم!)
> بعد گریه کنان میایی به طرف خانه چندی فحش میدهی به آن و اون..بعد میروی برگه انصراف را میذاری روی میز دانشگاه..بعد هم که میروی دنبال کنکور تجربی...تمام���������  ��


درسته این تایپیک زدم تاکسایی که هنوزدانشگاه نرفتن تصمیمشون عوض کنن چون کسایی که روزانه میرن روزبه روزدارن محدودترمیکنن

----------


## Hellish

خب اینکه همه از ریاضی بیان تجربی هم نمیشه که :\ ینی مملکت اصلا به مهندس نیاز نداره؟!فقط کل مملکت لنگ پزشک و پرستار و داروساز نیستن که...

----------


## mohammad1397

> خب اینکه همه از ریاضی بیان تجربی هم نمیشه که :\ ینی مملکت اصلا به مهندس نیاز نداره؟!فقط کل مملکت لنگ پزشک و پرستار و داروساز نیستن که...


خواهرمن اینقدرمهندسی دادن بیرون که تاچن دهه نیازی به مهندس نیست حتی توجهان هم رتبه داریم درزمینه زایش مهندس

----------


## N3DA

چقد دلمـ گرفت : (

معلوم بود از سوزِ دل نوشته اینو،خیلی ناراحت شدم : (

----------


## -AMiN-

> درسته این تایپیک زدم تاکسایی که هنوزدانشگاه نرفتن تصمیمشون عوض کنن چون کسایی که روزانه میرن روزبه روزدارن محدودترمیکنن


والا از موقعی که یادمه قبولی روزانه و انصراف ، محرومیت از رفتن به روزانه داشته ! حالا قبلا فک کنم دوسال محرومیت بود الان شده یه سال
و هرکی هم فقط یه بار حق داشت از امکانات رایگان و دوبار از امکان انصراف از روزانه استفاده کنه !
دیگ از این محدود تر ممکنه چی کار بکنن ؟!  :Yahoo (21):  همینجوریشم تو قفسن

----------


## mohammad1397

> والا از موقعی که یادمه قبولی روزانه و انصراف ، محرومیت از رفتن به روزانه داشته ! حالا قبلا فک کنم دوسال محرومیت بود الان شده یه سال
> و هرکی هم فقط یه بار حق داشت از امکانات رایگان و دوبار از امکان انصراف از روزانه استفاده کنه !
> دیگ از این محدود تر ممکنه چی کار بکنن ؟!  همینجوریشم تو قفسن


منظورم فارغ التحصیلای دانشگاهی روزانه هست که فقط پردیس میتونن برن.. یکی دیدم میگفت من میرم دانشگاه روزانه اگه برام کارپیدانشدمیرم تجربی کنکوربدم !!!

----------


## -AMiN-

> منظورم فارغ التحصیلای دانشگاهی روزانه هست که فقط پردیس میتونن برن.. یکی دیدم میگفت من میرم دانشگاه روزانه اگه برام کارپیدانشدمیرم تجربی کنکوربدم !!!


{والا از موقعی که یادمه قبولی روزانه و انصراف ، محرومیت از رفتن به روزانه داشته ! حالا قبلا فک کنم دوسال محرومیت بود الان شده یه سال
 و* هرکی هم فقط یه بار حق داشت از امکانات رایگان و دوبار از امکان انصراف از روزانه استفاده کنه* !
 دیگ از این محدود تر ممکنه چی کار بکنن ؟!  همینجوریشم تو قفسن }
منظور از همین تیکه بولد شده هم اینه که هر کی از روزانه فارغ التحصیل شده و کسی کخ یه سال قبول شده(این مورد فقط سال بعدش) حق  انتخاب رشته روزانه رو نداره و باید و پردیس و ازاد و مجاری و پیام نور و شبانه بره !
فارغ التحصیل هم اگه روزانه قبول شه شهریه شبانه و اگه شبانه نداشت اون رشته رو سهمیه پردیس و فک کنم میگیرن !
دوست من روزانه قبول شد شهر خودش مهندسی کامپیوتر نرفت الان داره واسه تجربی میخونه میگه فوقش میرم ازاد یا پردیس پرستاری و ... :Yahoo (94): 
من انتخاب رشته نکردم ولی اون انتخاب کرد و قبول شد  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## mohammad1397

> {والا از موقعی که یادمه قبولی روزانه و انصراف ، محرومیت از رفتن به روزانه داشته ! حالا قبلا فک کنم دوسال محرومیت بود الان شده یه سال
>  و* هرکی هم فقط یه بار حق داشت از امکانات رایگان و دوبار از امکان انصراف از روزانه استفاده کنه* !
>  دیگ از این محدود تر ممکنه چی کار بکنن ؟!  همینجوریشم تو قفسن }
> منظور از همین تیکه بولد شده هم اینه که هر کی از روزانه فارغ التحصیل شده و کسی کخ یه سال قبول شده(این مورد فقط سال بعدش) حق  انتخاب رشته روزانه رو نداره و باید و پردیس و ازاد و مجاری و پیام نور و شبانه بره !
> فارغ التحصیل هم اگه روزانه قبول شه شهریه شبانه و اگه شبانه نداشت اون رشته رو سهمیه پردیس و فک کنم میگیرن !
> دوست من روزانه قبول شد شهر خودش مهندسی کامپیوتر نرفت الان داره واسه تجربی میخونه میگه فوقش میرم ازاد یا پردیس پرستاری و ...
> من انتخاب رشته نکردم ولی اون انتخاب کرد و قبول شد


آخه قبلامیتونستن روزانه برن ولی شهریه میگرفتن که چون دیوان شهریه ممنوع کردکلاگفتن بایدبرن پردیس منم مث شمام وخیلی خوشحالم که انتخاب رشته نکردم

----------


## -AMiN-

> آخه قبلامیتونستن روزانه برن ولی شهریه میگرفتن که چون دیوان شهریه ممنوع کردکلاگفتن بایدبرن پردیس منم مث شمام وخیلی خوشحالم که انتخاب رشته نکردم


اون رفیقم پیام گذاشته سنجش که اشتباه کد روزانه زدم و از محرومیت خبر نداشتم و اصن واس ثبت نام هم نرفتم که راست هم گفت اصن ثبت نام نکرد و درخواست مجوز شرکت در سال بعدو خواسته.
 از 5 مهر منتظر جوابه که ندادن فلا
ازنظر من پرستاری هم قبول شه پردیس یا ازاد بازم سود کرده ینی جلو ضرر و هر موقع بگیری سوده ...
اون کجا بری 4 سال جون بکنی و در به در دنبال شغل باشی اصن ادم از زندگی نا امید میشه  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## mpaarshin

یه مورد دیگه که باید اضافه کنم رشته های تجربی کلا رشته های خدماتی هستن و پیشرفت یک کشور بخش عمده ی اون به رشته های مهندسی مربوطه 
البته میگم سیستم آموزشی ما کلا مشکل داره

----------


## Hellish

> یه مورد دیگه که باید اضافه کنم رشته های تجربی کلا رشته های خدماتی هستن و پیشرفت یک کشور بخش عمده ی اون به رشته های مهندسی مربوطه 
> البته میگم سیستم آموزشی ما کلا مشکل داره


هر دفعه امضاتو میبینم داغ دلم تازه میشه :\

این قضیه تاثیر معدل چی شد آخرش؟!

----------


## mpaarshin

> هر دفعه امضاتو میبینم داغ دلم تازه میشه :\
> 
> این قضیه تاثیر معدل چی شد آخرش؟!


هنوز مشخص نشده ولی گروپ داریم و اونجا داریم فعالیتایی میکنیم

----------


## Mr Sky

*خخخخخ...
.
.
.
.
چه حرفای پوچ و بدون فکری که آدم نمیبینه*

----------


## Mojgan*M

من هر وقت میام این تاپیک ب شک میافتم منم برم تجربی  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Amin-jh

روایت داریم منظور از «صراط المستفیم» توی سوره حمد ،رشته تجربیه

----------


## ashkin0098

مشکل اینجاس از بین 600 هزارتا داوطلب همه میخوان پزشک شن در صورتی که نهایتش دو هزارتا دولتی قبول میشه و پزشک میشه! :Yahoo (113):

----------


## POOYAE

مهندس یا پزشکی هیچ فرقی ندارند بلکه تفکر انسان هاست که تفاوت رو ایجاد میکنن / بیل گیتس : من و دوستم در دبیرستان در یک کلاس بودیم اون در اولین امتحان تونست با بهترین نمره در دانشگاه قبول بشه اما من نتونستم چندین سال بعد اون مهندس شد و در شرکت مایکروسافت مشغول بکار شد و من شدم مدیر و تاسیس کننده ی مایکروسافت / استیو جابز : وقتی از اپل اخراج شدم ( شرکتی که خودم تاسیس کرده بودم ) فکر کردم دنیا به آخر رسیده  :Yahoo (21):  و ماه ها افسرده بودم تا اینکه یه روز به خودم گفتم این عالیه حالا من میتونم روی ایده های که قبلا در ذهن داشتم کار کنم // اگه در هر کاری هستید ایده نداشته باشید یعنی یا توهم مثل بقیه میشی یا اینکه در اینکار شکست بزرگی در انتظارته . مشکل ماها اینه که فقط میخواییم یه مدرک داشته باشیم و یه کار بخور و نمیر . کسی دنبال علم نیس / مهندسین دانشگاه شریف در بهترین دانشگاه های دنیا به راحتی بورس میشن اما در مورد پزشکا اینجوری نیس . در هر کاری هستین ایده داشته باشین خود به خود مقام و حقوق و احترام و .. میاد

----------


## ShahabM

> مهندس یا پزشکی هیچ فرقی ندارند بلکه تفکر انسان هاست که تفاوت رو ایجاد میکنن / بیل گیتس : من و دوستم در دبیرستان در یک کلاس بودیم اون در اولین امتحان تونست با بهترین نمره در دانشگاه قبول بشه اما من نتونستم چندین سال بعد اون مهندس شد و در شرکت مایکروسافت مشغول بکار شد و من شدم مدیر و تاسیس کننده ی مایکروسافت / استیو جابز : وقتی از اپل اخراج شدم ( شرکتی که خودم تاسیس کرده بودم ) فکر کردم دنیا به آخر رسیده  و ماه ها افسرده بودم تا اینکه یه روز به خودم گفتم این عالیه حالا من میتونم روی ایده های که قبلا در ذهن داشتم کار کنم // اگه در هر کاری هستید ایده نداشته باشید یعنی یا توهم مثل بقیه میشی یا اینکه در اینکار شکست بزرگی در انتظارته . مشکل ماها اینه که فقط میخواییم یه مدرک داشته باشیم و یه کار بخور و نمیر . کسی دنبال علم نیس / مهندسین دانشگاه شریف در بهترین دانشگاه های دنیا به راحتی بورس میشن اما در مورد پزشکا اینجوری نیس . در هر کاری هستین ایده داشته باشین خود به خود مقام و حقوق و احترام و .. میاد


متاسفانه همون مهندس شریف هم اگه بخواد ایران بمونه بیکار میشه یا یه کار با حقوق اندک نصیبش میشه!

----------


## Fatemehhhh

> متاسفانه همون مهندس شریف هم اگه بخواد ایران بمونه بیکار میشه یا یه کار با حقوق اندک نصیبش میشه!


شرمنده یه سوال بی ربط ...
فقط  دانشجوهای شریف و تهران بورسیه میشن ؟ 
اگه یکی اصفهان یا شیراز مثلا بخونه ، بورسیه نمی کنن ؟

----------


## After4Ever

> شرمنده یه سوال بی ربط ...
> فقط  دانشجوهای شریف و تهران بورسیه میشن ؟ 
> اگه یکی اصفهان یا شیراز مثلا بخونه ، بورسیه نمی کنن ؟


منظورت چه بورسیه؟ دانشگاه کسی رو بورس نمی کنه

----------


## Fatemehhhh

> منظورت چه بورسیه؟ دانشگاه کسی رو بورس نمی کنه


بورسیه دانشگاه های خارج از کشور 
همین که مثلا طرف میره آلمان و کانادا و استرالیا(معماری یکی از اقوام ما) درس میخونه میگن دانشگاه فلان کشور بورسیه اش کرده
ببخشید آخه من اطلاعات کمی درباره ی بورسیه و اپلای و اینا دارم ...

----------


## SAYRON

> بورسیه دانشگاه های خارج از کشور 
> همین که مثلا طرف میره آلمان و کانادا و استرالیا(معماری یکی از اقوام ما) درس میخونه میگن دانشگاه فلان کشور بورسیه اش کرده
> ببخشید آخه من اطلاعات کمی درباره ی بورسیه و اپلای و اینا دارم ...


برای اپلای کردن و فاند گرفتن بهترین موقع برای تحصیل دکترا هست چون کمک هزینه ای که بهتون میدن برای فوق لیسانس مقدار زیادی نیست و اما دانشگاه ببینید دانشگاه فاکتور مهمی هست برای اپلای اما فاکتور اصلی نیست فاکتور اصلی اون علم شما و معدل خوب وکارهای پژوهشی شما هست وگرنه بنده شخصی میشناسم که از پیام نور رفت هاروارد برای دکتری پس اگر هدفتون رفتن و اپلای کردن هست تمرکزتون بزارید برای معدل بالا و اینکه یچیزی یاد بگیرید نه فقط صرفا مدرکی گرفته باشید موفق باشید.


.......................
و اما در رابطه با تاپیک والا مهندسی عشق میخواد وعلاقه درسته تعداد زیادی مهندس داریم اما چند نفر این دوستان مهندس واقعی هستن؟ چند نفر چیزی از رشتشون میدوننن و خارج از منابع دانشگاهیشون در رابطه با رشته شون مطالعه داشتن ؟ چند نفرشون با نرم افزارهای تخصصی رشته شون آشنایی کامل دارن به قول یکی از دوستان مهندسای ایرانی باید بهشون master of science بدن نه مدرک مهندسی چون هرچیزی بلد هستن تئوریه 
و در آخر هر چیزی میشوید بهترین حالتش باشید و مطمئن باشید براتون کار هست

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Fatemehhhh


شرمنده یه سوال بی ربط ...
فقط  دانشجوهای شریف و تهران بورسیه میشن ؟ 
اگه یکی اصفهان یا شیراز مثلا بخونه ، بورسیه نمی کنن ؟


نه اصلا ربطی نداره فقط شریف تهران  خوندن یکی از مزیت های پذیرشه....وگرنه خیلیا غیر اینا بودن و پذیرش با فاند گرفتن*

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ashkin0098


مشکل اینجاس از بین 600 هزارتا داوطلب همه میخوان پزشک شن در صورتی که نهایتش دو هزارتا دولتی قبول میشه و پزشک میشه!


کاملا درسته مشکل همینجاست اولا بفرض قبول شد معلوم نیست تا اخرش بتونه دووم بیاره و پزشک حاذقی بشخ الان سه چهارساله تجربی رفتن اولویت خیلیاس و همه در رویای پزشک شدنن شایدم اصلا هیچ استعداد و توانایی نداشته باشن*

----------


## Isabella

> *
> 
> کاملا درسته مشکل همینجاست اولا بفرض قبول شد معلوم نیست تا اخرش بتونه دووم بیاره و پزشک حاذقی بشخ الان سه چهارساله تجربی رفتن اولویت خیلیاس و همه در رویای پزشک شدنن شایدم اصلا هیچ استعداد و توانایی نداشته باشن*


استاد ما میگفت که یکی از شاگرداش درس خیلی خوبی داشته و بعد هم پزشکی قبول میشه ولی... 

سر اولین جلسه تشریح جنازه حالش بد میشه و بعد کم کم و به مرور میفهمه که توانایی و استعدادی توی این زمینه نداره. 

بعدشم میره سراغ موسیقی و اینا بنده خدا

----------


## SonaMi

بیزنسمن شوید . :Yahoo (15):

----------


## magicboy

> بیزنسمن شوید .


گزینه ی خوبیه حیف بلد نیستم کراوات ببندم
در مورد آواتارتم نظری ندارم : ))

----------


## SEYED REZA

> گزینه ی خوبیه حیف بلد نیستم کراوات ببندم
> در مورد آواتارتم نظری ندارم : ))



حالا فكرشو كن بلد باشي كي حال داره ببندش  والا به قرعان

----------


## Fatemehhhh

> برای اپلای کردن و فاند گرفتن بهترین موقع برای تحصیل دکترا هست چون کمک هزینه ای که بهتون میدن برای فوق لیسانس مقدار زیادی نیست و اما دانشگاه ببینید دانشگاه فاکتور مهمی هست برای اپلای اما فاکتور اصلی نیست فاکتور اصلی اون علم شما و معدل خوب وکارهای پژوهشی شما هست وگرنه بنده شخصی میشناسم که از پیام نور رفت هاروارد برای دکتری پس اگر هدفتون رفتن و اپلای کردن هست تمرکزتون بزارید برای معدل بالا و اینکه یچیزی یاد بگیرید نه فقط صرفا مدرکی گرفته باشید موفق باشید.
> 
> 
> .......................





> *
> 
> نه اصلا ربطی نداره فقط شریف تهران  خوندن یکی از مزیت های پذیرشه....وگرنه خیلیا غیر اینا بودن و پذیرش با فاند گرفتن*


خــیلی خیـیلی ممنون از راهنمایی هاتون دوستان

----------


## raha..

بعد 2 سال پشت کنکوری بودن ی چیز را خیلی خوب فهمیدم 
مهم نیست مهندس باشی یا پزشک یا....
مهم اینه که ازش لذت ببری و عاشق ائن کاری باشی که انجام میدی...
اینجوری حتما موفق میشی ویکی از بهترین ها..
وقتی بهترین باشی درآمدت هم میره بالا...(قابل توجه پول دوستا)

----------


## mohammad1397

> بعد 2 سال پشت کنکوری بودن ی چیز را خیلی خوب فهمیدم 
> مهم نیست مهندس باشی یا پزشک یا....
> مهم اینه که ازش لذت ببری و عاشق ائن کاری باشی که انجام میدی...
> اینجوری حتما موفق میشی ویکی از بهترین ها..
> وقتی بهترین باشی درآمدت هم میره بالا...(قابل توجه پول دوستا)


 چیه لابدشماهم ازاول پزشکی دوست داشتی که کنکورریاضی داده بودی؟؟؟؟؟؟تواین دوره زمونه کیه که ازپول بدش بیاد!!

----------


## raha..

> چیه لابدشماهم ازاول پزشکی دوست داشتی که کنکورریاضی داده بودی؟؟؟؟؟؟تواین دوره زمونه کیه که ازپول بدش بیاد!!


  من کی کنکور ریاضی دادم که خودم خبر ندارم.... شاید کسی از پول بدش نیاد اما کسی هم دوست نداره هر روز  کاری را بکنه که ازش بدش میاد

----------

